# estimative



## arthur kierski (May 21, 2008)

could someone give me an estimative of pgm quantities in a cat(fiat) weighting 1120 grams or 2,46 lbs of an american car?
it need not be acurate ---i would like to know as a guide


----------



## lazersteve (May 21, 2008)

Arthur,

There is a document on my website "Cat_Contents.pdf" that details some cat compositions as well as extraction techniques. I also have some more information in a book I'll post when I get home.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 29, 2008)

hi steve. this is my first post, as i'm in information absorption mode so just doing a ton of reading at this point.

have you removed that pdf from your site? i didn't see it.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 30, 2008)

Trip, 

It's in the documents section. Last on the list.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 4, 2008)

DOH!

(thanks much)


----------

